
Military refused Trump’s bid to parade missile launchers at inauguration - wslh
https://nypost.com/2017/01/20/military-refused-trumps-bid-to-parade-missile-launchers-at-inauguration/
======
DrScump
Even if the underlying HuffPost quote is accurate, this article gives a good
illustration of "fake news" strategies.

Note what the article says: "an inauguration team source told the Huffington
Post..." So, whether the content is false or true, it may well be true that
somebody _claiming_ to be a source told the HuffPost that, in which case the
NY Post considers itself off the hook for validity.

However, _Even the HuffPost article_ doesn't claim that this was Trump's
request. Quoting: "... _a member_ of Trump’s transition team _floated the
idea_ of including tanks and missile launchers...". So, the NYP headline
appears to be a flat lie.

Nowadays, one has to parse news like YACC parsing a grammar.

------
MrZongle2
This is the key part here, IMO: _"... because the tanks, which often weigh
more than 100,000 pounds, would destroy the roads, the source said."_

An Abrams tank ranges from 54 to 65 tons (108,000 to 130,000 pounds or ~49,000
to ~59,000 kg) in weight and is 32 feet (9.7m) in length, including the main
gun. They can not only chew up the roads, but their length could make
maneuvering through DC rather difficult.

As for missiles, if you look at the Patriot system hauled on a HEMTT, it's
even less maneuverable. The HEMTT is even longer and taller than the Abrams by
default; I don't know how much additional room the launcher itself would
require.

For all the talk of "optics" here, I think it was the practical implementation
that shut things down before any sociopolitical aspects were considered.

~~~
k__
A friend of mine, who works for Krauss-Maffei told me their tanks get rubber-
chains so they won't destroy the roads.

~~~
DrScump
But if the roadbed can't support the overall tonnage, it won't matter how
gently the vehicle strikes the surface.

------
bsn54
FAKE NEWS Probably!!!according to some credible sources!!!...

I wonder what the motives of so called "mainstream media"?Who do they actually
work for?Who is the ultimate owner of their company?

~~~
sctb
Please comment civilly and substantively on HN or not at all:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

